# Reference Letter- From a Senior but not a direct Manager



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

My Manager is bit reluctant in giving a reference letter.. What is the alternative in this case. 
I worked with TCS in US and the manager feels unsafe giving such letters and he suggested to talk to HR.. 

I have another friend who was senior to me at that time who agreed to give the reference letter but he is now with CTS US.. Can he give a reference letter?

Regard


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can do a statutory declaration, listing your experience and the reason as to why you are unable to provide a defence letter on company letterhead. You will also need to attach documentary evidence such as employment contract, payslips, bank statements, etc to validate your claims.

If I understand you correctly, your friend no longer works for the company, in which case, he cannot issue a reference letter on their behalf. He can however still give you a letter on plain paper and you can attach this to your statutory declaration. If I've misunderstood and your friend works for the same company and knows enough about your responsibilities, then he can write a reference letter for you, though he needs to be aware that he would also need to be willing to talk to DIAC as they could call him as part of their checks.

It's not uncommon for employers to turn down the request for a reference letter or for employees not to ask their current employer for a letter since it can jeopardise their job, so DIAC is very familiar with situations such as yours and happily accept statutory declarations, when they are done properly and supported by documentary evidence.

Other than your manager, do you have any other senior colleagues who you work with or report to, who would know your skills, responsibilities and experience well enough to put it down in a letter and who would additionally be happy to talk to immigration as well if they need to clarify anything? If you do, a letter from them will also be acceptable. I had a senior colleague write a reference letter for me and he happily obliged but did state in the letter that it was issued at my request, so that is also an option for you.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> You can do a statutory declaration, listing your experience and the reason as to why you are unable to provide a defence letter on company letterhead. You will also need to attach documentary evidence such as employment contract, payslips, bank statements, etc to validate your claims.
> 
> -- I have prepared this document and I will get this Typed on an INR 20 Stamp Paper as advised by other members in the forum.
> 
> ...


-- I can ask my friend who were senior to me but have moved to other companies now to give such a letter.. If that is acceptable. please suggest.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

Another Question, even if I find someone who is still working in TCS, but he would not be able to give reference letter on Company Letter Head as only HR's or Senior Employees of TCS have access to the company letter heads. In that case what is the best way to get the Reference letter from a friend or a supervisor?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> -- I can ask my friend who were senior to me but have moved to other companies now to give such a letter.. If that is acceptable. please suggest.


Yes, this is acceptable as support to your statutory declaration. They will need to add their contact details to the letter in case DIAC has any questions. It's also advisable to make them aware of the fact that DIAC may at their discretion contact them to make sure that they agree to this as you do not want them to be surprised by a phone call or worst still, being unprepared or unwilling to talk to DIAC.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another Question, even if I find someone who is still working in TCS, but he would not be able to give reference letter on Company Letter Head as only HR's or Senior Employees of TCS have access to the company letter heads. In that case what is the best way to get the Reference letter from a friend or a supervisor?


It's always best to get a reference letter from your direct supervisor as they are better placed to comment on your skills and responsibilities. A letter on plain paper is still valid but it does increase the risk of job verification and the CO requesting further information, if you do not provide other credible documentary proof of your employment. If your colleague has a business card, this can be attached to the letter as proof of their position within the company.

If you are unable to get a letter on letterhead, just stick to the statutory declaration supported by letters from your colleagues on plain paper. There's no need to worry or panic about this. You're not the first nor will you be the last person who has to rely on a statutory declaration because they are unable to get a reference letter. I got my visa without any issues and I submitted three separate statutory declarations - I attached all the proof that I had to support my claims and there were no issues at all.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> It's always best to get a reference letter from your direct supervisor as they are better placed to comment on your skills and responsibilities. A letter on plain paper is still valid but it does increase the risk of job verification and the CO requesting further information, if you do not provide other credible documentary proof of your employment. If your colleague has a business card, this can be attached to the letter as proof of their position within the company.
> 
> If you are unable to get a letter on letterhead, just stick to the statutory declaration supported by letters from your colleagues on plain paper. There's no need to worry or panic about this. You're not the first nor will you be the last person who has to rely on a statutory declaration because they are unable to get a reference letter. I got my visa without any issues and I submitted three separate statutory declarations - I attached all the proof that I had to support my claims and there were no issues at all.


Thanks for your help and guidance. I have release letters ,Service Certificates and other documents from all my employers and I can request my friends to give reference letters on plain paper along with their Visiting cards.


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

Did you manage to get your pr just with stat. Decl...I m in a similar situation now


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

hi,
If i get a reference letter from my direct supervisor will that suffice the needs? or do i have to give any other docs apart from that.
I have experience certificate,appointment letter,resignation acceptance,relieving letter.


----------

